# BMI requirement for medical



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi

we have had our medicals today and all went well.

Our doctor mentioned that applicants have to have a BMI of less than 30 to pass an Australian medical. I thought I would post this so, if anyone is borderline they can start dieting now!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I know some people who have had a bmi of 40 and pass. I was lower 30s and passed.

Dolly


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I know some people who have had a bmi of 40 and pass. I was lower 30s and passed.
> 
> Dolly


 and there was I thinking I had found out something useful!!!!!!!!!

as with the whole application process there are obviously no strict rules!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well maybe the rules have changed since when I applied I was over 30 BMI and was still approved since I didn't have any health issues. My medical was back in 2004 though. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Blood pressure could be the deal breaker - that's what my doc said. I guess she has seen through hundreds of migration and student visas.

My BMI is in the mid twenties but my blood pressure was 130/xx. Very high for my age group. Apparently waking up at an unusual (for me) 0700 hours then gulping down breakfast in a rush at the hospital's nearby cafeteria shot my BP up to 130/xx.

She told me to rest for 30 minutes and alleluia, it was down to 120/xx... I was so so relieved!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as your blood pressure is being controlled you won't have any problems. I have high BP and my doc suggested taking an extra tablet on the day of my medical (just to be sure) and it worked. 

Note to anyone with high BP: if you do have blood pressure that is being treated then take a letter from your doctor with you, it all helps!

My OH found out he had high blood pressure at the medical itself (bummer) so he had to do various tests over the following month. Was put on tablets and all was well.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

will explain why high BMI is a risk, 30+ BMI is basically considered Obese but if you do have no other medical condition like sugar level, BP etc, it isnt a threat at all. I was a 49 BMi till i got gastric banding, i am right now at 30 but my BP stays at 110/75, my sugar level is normal too.. and yes i proudly say my BMI is down from 49 to 30 in 3 yrs.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

My BMI is 33.1 Do you think that is the reason behind that DIAC referred my Medicals??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

a possibility, many a times they ask for more tests. dont worry too much, that will only raise your stress level which means higher BP and sugar lvls.. wait till you hear from them


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> will explain why high BMI is a risk, 30+ BMI is basically considered Obese but if you do have no other medical condition like sugar level, BP etc, it isnt a threat at all. I was a 49 BMi till i got gastric banding, i am right now at 30 but my BP stays at 110/75, my sugar level is normal too.. and yes i proudly say my BMI is down from 49 to 30 in 3 yrs.


Hi, we applied for 175 on 26th August and have just been instructed to get medicals and x-rays done. I am panicking now as our BMI's are both mid 30's. I also had gastric banding a year ago and weight loss is slow, but i also had a BMI of about 45 at the time.
The e-mail states that we must have had everything done within 70days so it doesn't give us much time to lose 2 stone each. I am concerned that after spending so much money on everything that we will be turned down because of our weights


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

lulu037314 said:


> Hi, we applied for 175 on 26th August and have just been instructed to get medicals and x-rays done. I am panicking now as our BMI's are both mid 30's. I also had gastric banding a year ago and weight loss is slow, but i also had a BMI of about 45 at the time.
> The e-mail states that we must have had everything done within 70days so it doesn't give us much time to lose 2 stone each. I am concerned that after spending so much money on everything that we will be turned down because of our weights


I lost weight for the medicals but I was still over 30 (I think I was 32 but can't quite remember) and as I said earlier since everything else was okay I wasn't even asked to take extra tests. It really depends on what else is going on like high blood pressure etc. If you're okay with everything else then you should be okay. 

I know what you are going through since I went through the same. My husband is slim (being a gardener does that to you  ) so I was petrified that I would mess it up for both of us. I thought my blood pressure would be through the roof but the doctor understands that people will be nervous. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

ELH said:


> Hi
> 
> we have had our medicals today and all went well.
> 
> Our doctor mentioned that applicants have to have a BMI of less than 30 to pass an Australian medical. I thought I would post this so, if anyone is borderline they can start dieting now!


Your Dr is wrong my BMI is 35 and my hubbie is Diabetic type 1 on insulin and we got in no probs and have just been granted \PR based on medicals x 1 in the UK and x1 in Oz


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi lulu, 

finally, someone in here who has the band.. .
first of all, those who have a band eat restricted food, they eat healthier and in my opinion are much healthier thn anyone of teh same BMI. i get my tests done regularly, everything is fine except for B12. i am B12 deficit but that can be taken care of. dont worry, the more you do, the higher your BP will be.. relax


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

lulu037314 said:


> Hi, we applied for 175 on 26th August and have just been instructed to get medicals and x-rays done. I am panicking now as our BMI's are both mid 30's. I also had gastric banding a year ago and weight loss is slow, but i also had a BMI of about 45 at the time.
> The e-mail states that we must have had everything done within 70days so it doesn't give us much time to lose 2 stone each. I am concerned that after spending so much money on everything that we will be turned down because of our weights


My BMI is 35 Hubby is type 1 diabetic on insulin and we both passed medicals first in the uk for a 457 and since them in oz for PR no problems either time, David had to see an endocrinologist in oz but they are letting us stay so try not to stress too much about it, it will be fine i am sure


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

*Medicals*

:focus:


lulu037314 said:


> Hi, we applied for 175 on 26th August and have just been instructed to get medicals and x-rays done. I am panicking now as our BMI's are both mid 30's. I also had gastric banding a year ago and weight loss is slow, but i also had a BMI of about 45 at the time.
> The e-mail states that we must have had everything done within 70days so it doesn't give us much time to lose 2 stone each. I am concerned that after spending so much money on everything that we will be turned down because of our weights


Great news, the medicals went really well. Everything else is all sorted now (Police checks etc). Watch this space i guess. The house goes on the market end of March!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Excellent!!!!

Dolly


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Anjali,

How are you..

It would be really a useful information if you can please list all the tests doctor do for Australia Migration in Medicals....we can have these tests done once with our doctor here to check if everything is normal so that there should not be any tension on going for Medicals 

Thanks a lot for your all time help 



anj1976 said:


> will explain why high BMI is a risk, 30+ BMI is basically considered Obese but if you do have no other medical condition like sugar level, BP etc, it isnt a threat at all. I was a 49 BMi till i got gastric banding, i am right now at 30 but my BP stays at 110/75, my sugar level is normal too.. and yes i proudly say my BMI is down from 49 to 30 in 3 yrs.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Contact Us
click on country initial, it gives u a list of countries, go to india and then the state


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanted to know if you can provide the tests details the panel doctor conduct like BP, Xray, Blood test etc

List of all the tests we need to go through during Medicals with Panel Doctors for Immigration.
I want to go through these tests so that if there is any problem found , i can work out before CO get assign to me



anj1976 said:


> Contact Us
> click on country initial, it gives u a list of countries, go to india and then the state


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I cant help you in that viren,

download the medical form, it has all the tests written in it. They check your BP, sugar lvl, Chest X-ray etc.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

No Problem Anjali,

I would try to check for the medical form on DIAC site and find them.

thanks



anj1976 said:


> I cant help you in that viren,
> 
> download the medical form, it has all the tests written in it. They check your BP, sugar lvl, Chest X-ray etc.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

*HIGH Blood Pressure in medicals!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dolly,

Need your urgent and kind advice...

Today I went for medicals and there was problem with my BP, doctor checked it two times:

1. 140/100, then they asked me to have rest,
and 2. 140/94...

My BMI was 28, but doctor said that they may call me again as my BP is slightly on higher side and he said that due to this, cholestrols may also be on higher side too, do you think if cholestrol are high , then it would be a problem for Australia PR??

Also, as suggested by you below......can i take a letter from my family doctor stating that I have high blood pressure which is being treated and m taking medicine for same...PLEASE ADVICE...I am tensed 

I have started taking medicine as adviced by my family doctor today, reports for today's medicals would come tomorrow or day after......please give me your suggestions what should I Do ?




Dolly said:


> As long as your blood pressure is being controlled you won't have any problems. I have high BP and my doc suggested taking an extra tablet on the day of my medical (just to be sure) and it worked.
> 
> Note to anyone with high BP: if you do have blood pressure that is being treated then take a letter from your doctor with you, it all helps!
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you dont have to do anything.. one of the reason for higher BP is anxiety. relax. the day you have to go for the medical, tell your doctor to give you a tablet which will keep it in limit.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Anjali,

I know i am replying to a age old thread  Had a question or i should say "something thats bothering me" - Today myself and my spouse had our meds done... She had a BMI of 40.36. Rest all parameters are normal including BP. I am slightly worried if this is a cause of concern for clearing meds. Mine didn't had a problem as it was 23 and all other parameters are normal for both of us.

need your encouragement & as always your adivice !! 

Regards
Ananth



anj1976 said:


> will explain why high BMI is a risk, 30+ BMI is basically considered Obese but if you do have no other medical condition like sugar level, BP etc, it isnt a threat at all. I was a 49 BMi till i got gastric banding, i am right now at 30 but my BP stays at 110/75, my sugar level is normal too.. and yes i proudly say my BMI is down from 49 to 30 in 3 yrs.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Friends, seniors,

Please give your shout !! Let me know anyone had got problems with their PR due to high BMI. I did read some threads (old ones like this one) and i feel its OK as long as other parameters are normal.

Does it hold good even today? Let me know if any of you got your PR with BMI on wrong side of 30's and early 40's.

Appreciate your suggestions in this regard.



pandaaram said:


> Hi Anjali,
> 
> I know i am replying to a age old thread  Had a question or i should say "something thats bothering me" - Today myself and my spouse had our meds done... She had a BMI of 40.36. Rest all parameters are normal including BP. I am slightly worried if this is a cause of concern for clearing meds. Mine didn't had a problem as it was 23 and all other parameters are normal for both of us.
> 
> ...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Are the requirements so very stringent?
My BMI is 30, BP, Cholest, uric acid are all on borderlines. Is it that serious?
Since my Agent told me that he even had a client with HIV granted PR in the past.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Unless the rules have changed since we did our medicals, although you may have a high BMI if your other stats are OK (cholesterol, heart etc) then you should be fine.

Usually the doctor will tell you if there is a problem and will send you for further tests. If the doctor didn't mention further tests, you'll be OK.

Dolly


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Dolly,

Been eagerly waiting a response from you or Anj  

We got our tests done here in Hong Kong. The doctor here didn't ask for any additional tests. 

Can be there be a scenario where the results are uploaded onto eHealth and the doctor in AUS requesting for additional tests, etc? Just curious !!




Dolly said:


> Unless the rules have changed since we did our medicals, although you may have a high BMI if your other stats are OK (cholesterol, heart etc) then you should be fine.
> 
> Usually the doctor will tell you if there is a problem and will send you for further tests. If the doctor didn't mention further tests, you'll be OK.
> 
> Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine was around 30 something from what I remember, i had delivered my daughter a month prior to our meds and i got the visa. As long as your BP etc is fine, you dont need to worry too much. to the most they might ask you to get further tests but that is if your other reports are not good..


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing... ur posts always give comfort !! Got my CO assigned today. Hope all goes well. Thanks once again for your comments !! really appreciate



anj1976 said:


> Mine was around 30 something from what I remember, i had delivered my daughter a month prior to our meds and i got the visa. As long as your BP etc is fine, you dont need to worry too much. to the most they might ask you to get further tests but that is if your other reports are not good..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pleasure


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Anj/ Dolly et All,

Pleased to inform that our Meds are Finalised  Thanks to you folks for lowering my Anxiety  owe it to you all completely.

Actually, it was my Spouse, who got the finalised status first (on 21st) and mine was updated on 24th Aug.

Now, i will wait patiently for CO to do his checks, receive my HK PCC in 2 weeks time and give a grant by Early september.. :ranger:

Thanks once again :clap2:



anj1976 said:


> pleasure


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish you luck


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> will explain why high BMI is a risk, 30+ BMI is basically considered Obese but if you do have no other medical condition like sugar level, BP etc, it isnt a threat at all. I was a 49 BMi till i got gastric banding, i am right now at 30 but my BP stays at 110/75, my sugar level is normal too.. and yes i proudly say my BMI is down from 49 to 30 in 3 yrs.


Hi Anj,

kudos to u!
just wanted to ask that your BMI was 49 when u got ur medicals done?

my BMI is 37 but have no medical conditions. I have to go for medicals next week. so a little worried abt the BMI.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no my BMI was 49 way back, when i got my meds done my BMI was 36 I think. If you have no medical condition, you will be fine


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> no my BMI was 49 way back, when i got my meds done my BMI was 36 I think. If you have no medical condition, you will be fine


Thanks for the info Anj.
Actually there is a thread where people have shared their experiences when they had gone for the medicals.
Could you please help me locate that thread.
I am trying to find it since morning. 

R.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I will also do the same search that you might have to do. It will take me forever, i suggest you search for the thread in teh forum.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I will also do the same search that you might have to do. It will take me forever, i suggest you search for the thread in teh forum.


Got it. thanks though!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Got it. thanks though!


Please share the link with us Rinkesh.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

there u go.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-test-centres-india-3.html#post888620


----------

